# 06 Dodge 1500 Mega 5.7L Vs. 03 F250 V10



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Crew cab is what I am looking for and I sat in the back of my friends Mega 1500 this afternoon and it is just huge. I believe the Ford crew cab is the next biggest in the rear seat department. I finally found these two trucks that are in my price range. Dodge $17,000 with 59,000 miles, Ford $15,600 with 47,000 miles. The Ford has leather which I don't really want but it is in really nice shape (I'd be paying $ for the leather I know). The Dodge has a Ranch Hand grill guard which I need here in Texas. The Ford has a fiberglass bed cover which I don't really need.

Anyway, please weigh in if you have these particular trucks. I two a 26 ft travel trailer that weighs about 6,000 lbs loaded. I think both of these trucks have the 3.73 rear axle. I am looking for a better towing experience than my F150 5.4L 260 hp with 3.55 can provide + a bigger cabin for more passengers. Both of these trucks have six seat belts and sometimes I need that. It's not a daily driver. Would the fuel mileage be much different?

Any and all comments appreciated. I don't think these (especially the Ford V10 = hard to find) will last long.

JG


----------



## coloradosnoozer (Jul 10, 2010)

GO WEST said:


> Crew cab is what I am looking for and I sat in the back of my friends Mega 1500 this afternoon and it is just huge. I believe the Ford crew cab is the next biggest in the rear seat department. I finally found these two trucks that are in my price range. Dodge $17,000 with 59,000 miles, Ford $15,600 with 47,000 miles. The Ford has leather which I don't really want but it is in really nice shape (I'd be paying $ for the leather I know). The Dodge has a Ranch Hand grill guard which I need here in Texas. The Ford has a fiberglass bed cover which I don't really need.
> 
> Anyway, please weigh in if you have these particular trucks. I two a 26 ft travel trailer that weighs about 6,000 lbs loaded. I think both of these trucks have the 3.73 rear axle. I am looking for a better towing experience than my F150 5.4L 260 hp with 3.55 can provide + a bigger cabin for more passengers. Both of these trucks have six seat belts and sometimes I need that. It's not a daily driver. Would the fuel mileage be much different?
> 
> ...


I can only speak on the 03 v10 3.73 ford, this is what I drive in an excursion model,and I like it, it tows well very nice ride, but It never misses an operturnity to stop at every gas station it comes to. The mpg's may be a factor for you. Not towing I get 11.5 in town and 14.5 on the hwy. I just came back from knoxville tn to eagle co with my new ,to me, 07 26kbrs and the very best I got with a tail wind was 8.3. The worst was going up vail pass at 3.5 mpg


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Will the seller allow you to hook up your RV and tow it during a test tow?

This will tell you what you need to know.

I agree about the v10 sucking gas.
Good luck.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

How much truck bed do you need. I do believe that the mega only comes in the short bed.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

In as few words as possible. 1/2 ton vs 3/4 ton.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

outback loft said:


> In as few words as possible. 1/2 ton vs 3/4 ton.


In this case the Dodge 1500 MegaCab is really a 3/4 ton. There's only modest differences between the 1500 and 2500 MegaCabs when they have the 5.7L gas motor. I'm not sure of the specific reasons but the 1500 has about 1,000 lbs less tow capacity than the 2500. I think the 1500 has different springs but everything else is the same. I'm sure someone here knows the exact details.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

the payload capacity is where the difference is. worlds apart.

**edit**

well, upon checking the numbers, i was surprised to find that the mega cab version of the 1500 is built on the 2500 chassis. so the numbers are not too far apart after all. i had a 2008 quad cab 1500, and it was not nearly as beefy as the mega cab numbers. i would just verify that all parts of the suspension are 2500 class. the hemi will get better fuel mileage than the V10, but the V10 is the best gas engine ford has ever built. you will get more miles out of it than the hemi. i think it depends on how long you plan to hold the truck.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Normally I would say take the Ford v10 but in this case the ford is an 03 which means you won't get the torque-shift 5 speed tranny and 03 is at the very very tailend of the spark plug blowout issues. I love the current v10 in my rv and if i buy a pickup again thats the only option. If you like the Ford I would try to find an 05 or newer.

John


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

You just have to drive them both and one will stand out for you. The Mega Cab is nice but its not like the Ford is small. I have the v10 and a 3.73 in my Excursion and I love the smooth endless supply of power. Can you say towing in overdrive without breaking a sweat! I guess the newer 5 speed would be nice but the 4 speed doesnt bother me at all.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Bummer. Looked at the F250 V10 today and smoke smell billowed out...deal killer. Too bad, these are hard to find. I was kind of set on the 3/4 ton payload ability so then when I went to look at the Mega Cab with its "character marks" and "mere" V8 I wasn't too excited. The Dodge salesman said the 5.7 Hemi in this 06 model produced 390hP? Is that right? I thought it was more like 345 hp. Agree? I did notice the 1500 Mega had four+ leaf springs and 8 lug wheels, but even so it doesn't have the payload or tow capacity of the Ford.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

The specifications for the MegaCab 1500 can be hard to find since it's a unique configuration of the 1500 model line. These numbers are from my 2007 brochure but they should be the same for the 2006.

GVWR - 8,510 (both 4x2 and 4x4)

Payload - 2,440 (4x2)
Payload - 1,980 (4x4)

Tow Capacity - 7,800 (4x2 w/3.73)
Tow Capacity - 7,300 (4x4 w/3.73)
Tow Capacity - 8,800 (4x2 w/4.10)
Tow Capacity - 8,300 (4x4 w/4.10)

GCWR - 14,000 (w/3.73)
GCWR - 15,000 (w/4.10)

5.7L Hemi Engine w/5 speed automatic transmission
345 HP at 5,400 rpm
375 lb-ft torque at 4,200 rpm

Notes:

- Torque curve looks pretty flat between 1,200 and 5,000 rpm
- The 2007 brochure says the 5.7L Hemi has the cylinder deactivation system to improve mileage but I don't know if that was a feature on the 2006 models

The interior of the MegaCab is great but I'd have to say the Ford V-10 is probably somewhat better at towing. The Hemi is probably pretty good but I've never driven one or heard from someone who has.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The standard 2006 1/2 ton hemi only had the mds gas saver feature. The 3/4 ton got it in 2007. Since the only difference between a 3/4 ton mega and a 1/2 ton hemi mega is only the springs, the mds wasnt added to the mega till 2007.

Id bet the mega hemi would run pretty close to a 2003 ford v10. The mega has one more tranny gear, plus the v10 isnt far off the hemi in that year, 2003.

Seen several hemis with 250k on em and still not burning oil. Id say the two engines are fairly comparable in the high mileage dept.

Be sure and tow your rv with both trucks. You will be better able to decide what fits ya then.

Carey


----------

